# Cades Cove Question



## Ghost G (Jan 12, 2018)

What is best time of the year to go and see bear activity?  What are the best areas to observe from?


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Jan 12, 2018)

The best day i ever had was a day in the middle of week late August it was drizzling rain and there were not many people. Saw about 10. Early Spring and late fall can both be good. Do not even think about going there on weekend in fall . About the only thing you are gonna see is the rear end of car in front of you .


----------



## j_seph (Jan 12, 2018)

When ya go take ya a hike to Abrams Falls


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jan 12, 2018)

This past year we seen a double handfull in late October one evening. It got dark before we made it half way through. They were all feeding on white oaks that evening. Seen a 130 class 8 pt also.


----------



## lampern (Jan 12, 2018)

In the fall everybody and their brother, sister and long lost cousin visits.

Other times of the year are less crowded still a very visited place.

Lots of deer and turkeys too


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Feb 7, 2018)

Going in april hope to see some. Never been to that part of the park before.Any landmarks or trails anyone recommend? Thanks good luck in the woods and on the water.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 7, 2018)

Late summer is usually the best for just seeing bears.


----------



## ripplerider (Feb 8, 2018)

Dixiesimpleman32 said:


> Going in april hope to see some. Never been to that part of the park before.Any landmarks or trails anyone recommend? Thanks good luck in the woods and on the water.



You should definitely check out Abrams creek falls. The trailhead is about halfway around the loop. It's well-marked and easy to follow. I think it's 2 1/2 miles to the falls. It's a fairly easy trail; it's rocky in places though.


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Feb 19, 2018)

ripplerider said:


> You should definitely check out Abrams creek falls. The trailhead is about halfway around the loop. It's well-marked and easy to follow. I think it's 2 1/2 miles to the falls. It's a fairly easy trail; it's rocky in places though.


Thanks for info.We will check it out in april.


----------



## DJaz (Mar 11, 2018)

A few years ago I visited Cade’s Cove during the month of April. Bears were everywhere. Drove the 11 mile loop and lost count I saw so many. They were even in the trees. Got very close to them also. They were very calm. I have pictures and will try to post some this week.


----------



## 280bst (Mar 12, 2018)

Here lately behind my place to the west a little. Spring is a good time there as said middle of week, might as well go see the Elk also


----------



## twincedargap (Apr 1, 2018)

Saw a sow with five cubs yesterday driving on the loop.  They were feeding in an open pasture.  It was maybe 430 pm.   We were leaving so I’m sure we would have seen more had we stayed later in the day.


----------



## ripplerider (Apr 2, 2018)

Wow 5 cubs is exceptional. 4 is the most I've ever seen a sow with. I believe someone else on here saw a sow with 5 cubs last year though.


----------



## jbogg (Apr 2, 2018)

That’s a rare sight Tom.  I saw a sow with five cubs two years ago on Chattahoochee during late Turkey season.


----------



## twincedargap (Apr 2, 2018)

I saw a sow with four cubs this season and they were small cubs like your pic. The ones this weekend were really big. I was surprised, guess they can stay together more than one season?  PS edit - I have since learned cubs may stay with the sow for 18 months, so could be their second spring.


----------



## ripplerider (Apr 4, 2018)

Bears mate every two years. Sows won't run their cubs off until mating time the second year. Sometimes if there's plenty of grub for them they'll be pretty big by then. The four cubs I saw with their mother were no bigger than groundhogs. I bet she didnt weigh much more than a hundred pounds.


----------



## twincedargap (Apr 4, 2018)

ripplerider said:


> Bears mate every two years. Sows won't run their cubs off until mating time the second year. Sometimes if there's plenty of grub for them they'll be pretty big by then. The four cubs I saw with their mother were no bigger than groundhogs. I bet she didnt weigh much more than a hundred pounds.



Guess I was shocked since the sow & 4 cubs I saw this past fall were like you say, very small.  Saw a documentary last night about GSNP and it indicated the cubs would be with their mother for 18 months.  So these cubs may be in their second season. Perhaps the small ones I saw were in their first six - eight months.


----------



## ripplerider (Apr 4, 2018)

I had a very big sow with three cubs within 20 yards of me on the Coopers Creek muzzleloader hunt a few years ago. It was a great year for acorns and I'm satisfied that all three cubs would have been easily 90 pounds apiece. Momma was pushing 300 lbs. They were all roly-polys. I was kinda glad she didnt notice me sitting there on the ground with one shot to my name.


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Apr 20, 2018)

We went yesterday saw over 20 bears. Most were moms with cubs but we did see one big loner. Saw over 50 turkeys and 20 or more deer. No elk. It was great we had a great time . will post some pics soon


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Apr 20, 2018)

Few pics


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Apr 20, 2018)

One loner. It was biggest we saw


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 20, 2018)

You gotta love it when the less informed folks get out of their car and walk towards the cubs just to get a better picture!


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Apr 20, 2018)

Saw several doing that. All my pics were taken from the vehicle except the few of the loner.


----------

